# Hollow log find



## hewittbell (Jan 2, 2012)

Just found a great hollow branch for our outdoor beardie enclosure. The branch must have recently fallen from a dead tree and bits of it were on the side of the road. Obviously not lizard habitat yet so perfect for our enclosure. Our beardies stayed outside for the first time last night. They seem to be really enjoying their new environment. We've planted quite a few edible plant species for them - dandelions, borage, violas, spider plant etc. I can't believe I'm so excited about a piece of wood!


----------



## MathewB (Jan 2, 2012)

Have a pic? I also found a great hollow log, I find it very easy to get existed over bits of wood


----------



## hewittbell (Jan 2, 2012)

Not sure how to post pics. Will work on it as we're very proud of the new enclosure.


----------



## waruikazi (Jan 2, 2012)

I get excited over a bit of wood sometimes too. Good work!


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jan 2, 2012)

Sounds perfectly normal to me. What an excellent, unexpected find. I can remember as a kid lugging home a large fallen branch, the size of a small tree, because it was just the right size and shape for my backyard pit. Unfortunately, Dad discovered it was infested with termites and I had to lug it back to where it came from. Very disappointing.

So when you find that special piece and your lizards love it too - it is a real buzz. I find it is about setting up something pleasing to the eye and enriching for the inmates. Enjoy.


----------



## serpenttongue (Jan 2, 2012)

I love hollow logs!


----------



## MathewB (Jan 2, 2012)

Bluetongue1 said:


> Sounds perfectly normal to me. What an excellent, unexpected find. I can remember as a kid lugging home a large fallen branch, the size of a small tree, because it was just the right size and shape for my backyard pit. Unfortunately, Dad discovered it was infested with termites and I had to lug it back to where it came from. Very disappointing.
> 
> So when you find that special piece and your lizards love it too - it is a real buzz. I find it is about setting up something pleasing to the eye and enriching for the inmates. Enjoy.




My dad made me drown mine in the canal for 5 days just encase of termites


----------



## marcmarc (Jan 2, 2012)

It is just a sign of truly living in herpland! Who here doesn't look at furniture or tubs and evaluate how well it could accomodate a herpy friend. 
I for one collapse on the floor at coles when sistema tubs are on sale, giggling like a little girl!!

So no, I do not see anything wrong with "treasure log" finding!


----------



## MonitorMayhem (Jan 2, 2012)

my other half wont let me go shopping when sistema tubs are half price and nothing better than finding something to make your pit or enclosure look more natural


----------



## adelherper (Aug 29, 2012)

any one know were to get hollow logs in adelaide?


----------



## hector (Aug 29, 2012)

Theres plenty in the adelaide hills. find dirt roads.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 29, 2012)

didn't want too steal your thread mate but yeah i too have a thing for hollow logs or odd shapes of wood. this was given to me by my grand father its over a meter in length also it has three openings and its solid i cut one section out on the end with i hinge so its not seen , so i can reach in if i have to to clean etc. red belly loves it. this is an old pic so the red belly is much larger now , i also have aspen as substrate inside at one end of the log where (kit) curls up and has a snooze


----------



## SteveNT (Aug 29, 2012)

waruikazi said:


> I get excited over a bit of wood sometimes too. Good work!



Good to see you back cobber 



adelherper said:


> any one know were to get hollow logs in adelaide?



Forest, parklands, bush..........where trees grow


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Aug 29, 2012)

waruikazi said:


> I get excited over a bit of wood sometimes too. Good work!



welcome back!!!!

My hubby works as a street sweeper at a big cemetery and is always bringing me home wood , branches and rocks for the enclosures, but so far he hasnt found any hollow logs.


----------



## thomasssss (Aug 29, 2012)

Sezzzzzzzzz said:


> welcome back!!!!


ummm guys , old thread  although theres no suspension under his name so he could come back if he wants


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Aug 29, 2012)

thomasssss said:


> ummm guys , old thread  although theres no suspension under his name so he could come back if he wants




Oh dear... My excuse is I am a sheep and just followed steve's lead... lol...


----------



## thomasssss (Aug 29, 2012)

haha ill admit i first thought oh he's back , then looked at the date , to bad he was always good for a laugh every now and then


----------



## SteveNT (Aug 29, 2012)

It is not a hollow log but it is my favourite piece of wood, It is a root from an ancient ironwood (Erythrophleum chlorostachys) which had forced itself into a crack in a granite boulder and expanded there for who knows how long. (They can live for many centuries) The ironwood burned down in a bushfire and the heat it generated split the boulder. All that was left was this.

All of our snakes have explored this piece as hatchies. (Sweets the Darwin carpet is hovering over the spot where it was a few minutes ago now!)







Few human artists can compete with nature.

Didn't read the date either. Gordo will return........eventually


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Aug 29, 2012)

SteveNT said:


> It is not a hollow log but it is my favourite piece of wood, It is a root from an ancient ironwood (Erythrophleum chlorostachys) which had forced itself into a crack in a granite boulder and expanded there for who knows how long. (They can live for many centuries) The ironwood burned down in a bushfire and the heat it generated split the boulder. All that was left was this.
> 
> All of our snakes have explored this piece as hatchies. (Sweets the Darwin carpet is hovering over the spot where it was a few minutes ago now!)
> 
> ...




That is so awesome Steve!!! Just stunning!


----------



## SteveNT (Aug 29, 2012)

thanks cobber, you should see our hollow logs


----------



## dragonlover1 (Aug 29, 2012)

SteveNT said:


> It is not a hollow log but it is my favourite piece of wood, It is a root from an ancient ironwood (Erythrophleum chlorostachys) which had forced itself into a crack in a granite boulder and expanded there for who knows how long. (They can live for many centuries) The ironwood burned down in a bushfire and the heat it generated split the boulder. All that was left was this.
> 
> All of our snakes have explored this piece as hatchies. (Sweets the Darwin carpet is hovering over the spot where it was a few minutes ago now!)
> 
> ...



nice looking piece.I always have trouble finding hollow logs,branches are easy


----------



## daniel101 (Aug 29, 2012)

next time im at the murray i will have to go woodhunting, the prices for wood in pet shops is an absolute joke haha


----------



## SteveNT (Aug 29, 2012)

daniel101 said:


> next time im at the murray i will have to go woodhunting, the prices for wood in pet shops is an absolute joke haha



sad isn't it that people are so far removed from the real world that they buy wood from a shop


----------



## thomasssss (Aug 29, 2012)

yes steve it is a little sad , lucky where i live as my house backs onto national parks , also only a few minutes drive and its the beginning of yuraygir national park + alot more bushland around that , so plenty of places to find sticks  although some do it because their to lazy i think


----------



## mrblack66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Just be careful with wild gathered wood, as we have many many boring insects in australia and a lot of wood collected from the wild may have active timber eating larvae ready to hatch out into your house and start new colonies of timber eaters.
My recommendations for wild collected wood are as follows.
Either 1. freeze your wood below -4deg celcius for at least a fortnight to ensure any insect life will be terminated, or
2. Get a can of insect spray, the more nasty the better (unfortunately), and a roll of cling wrap. Wear gloves and a mask because some people skin and respiratory system very sensitive to insect sprays. Basically, empty as much of your insect spray all over your wood getting in as many crevices, cracks and gaps as you can. When you have run out of insect spray, wrap the wood up as tight as you can in the cling wrap ensuring no air can get in or out. this may require a lot of cling, but it is very important. This will need to sit for about one to two weeks to allow the poisons to permeate through the entire section of wood, and after the two weeks unwrap it, hose it off and leave it in the sun so the heat of the sun can release any remaining toxens and aid in decomposing any little nasties left in the wood. If you could store your wrapped wood in the freezer, this would be even more of a guarantee...
There are bugs in this country for every plant, so all types of wood are prone to some bug or other...


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Aug 30, 2012)

mrblack66 said:


> Just be careful with wild gathered wood, as we have many many boring insects in australia and a lot of wood collected from the wild may have active timber eating larvae ready to hatch out into your house and start new colonies of timber eaters.
> My recommendations for wild collected wood are as follows.
> Either 1. freeze your wood below -4deg celcius for at least a fortnight to ensure any insect life will be terminated, or
> 2. Get a can of insect spray, the more nasty the better (unfortunately), and a roll of cling wrap. Wear gloves and a mask because some people skin and respiratory system very sensitive to insect sprays. Basically, empty as much of your insect spray all over your wood getting in as many crevices, cracks and gaps as you can. When you have run out of insect spray, wrap the wood up as tight as you can in the cling wrap ensuring no air can get in or out. this may require a lot of cling, but it is very important. This will need to sit for about one to two weeks to allow the poisons to permeate through the entire section of wood, and after the two weeks unwrap it, hose it off and leave it in the sun so the heat of the sun can release any remaining toxens and aid in decomposing any little nasties left in the wood. If you could store your wrapped wood in the freezer, this would be even more of a guarantee...
> There are bugs in this country for every plant, so all types of wood are prone to some bug or other...




none of that is necessary. especially not the cling wrap and mountains of insect spray. Youll likely do more damage than good with that pearl of wisdom.

if anything i soak my wood over night in the bath


----------



## SteveNT (Aug 30, 2012)

Before my timber or rock goes into the snake's world I soak it in water for a few days. It works.



mrblack66 said:


> Just be careful with wild gathered wood, as we have many many boring insects in australia and a lot of wood collected from the wild may have active timber eating larvae ready to hatch out into your house and start new colonies of timber eaters.
> My recommendations for wild collected wood are as follows.
> Either 1. freeze your wood below -4deg celcius for at least a fortnight to ensure any insect life will be terminated, or
> 2. Get a can of insect spray, the more nasty the better (unfortunately), and a roll of cling wrap. Wear gloves and a mask because some people skin and respiratory system very sensitive to insect sprays. Basically, empty as much of your insect spray all over your wood getting in as many crevices, cracks and gaps as you can. When you have run out of insect spray, wrap the wood up as tight as you can in the cling wrap ensuring no air can get in or out. this may require a lot of cling, but it is very important. This will need to sit for about one to two weeks to allow the poisons to permeate through the entire section of wood, and after the two weeks unwrap it, hose it off and leave it in the sun so the heat of the sun can release any remaining toxens and aid in decomposing any little nasties left in the wood. If you could store your wrapped wood in the freezer, this would be even more of a guarantee...
> There are bugs in this country for every plant, so all types of wood are prone to some bug or other...


----------



## Chris1 (Aug 31, 2012)

i found a tree a while ago, brought home loads of great branches, filled the bath with hot tap water and soaked them for a fortnight. 6 months later a whole bunch of borer beetles hatched out in my reptile room,...so soaking doesnt work.

another great tree i found (enclosure branches and firewood) i dumped on the back decking was riddled with termites,...luckily i only brought home the workers and left the queens behind. (i had the pest people out for a look) 

im getting a bit more careful with what i bring home now,...

theres no way id put anything that had been sprayed with insect spray in an enclosure, but freezing for a fortnight is a good idea. (if youre lucky enough to have an enormous freezer)


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Aug 31, 2012)

Termites are never going to be a problem even if you bring them home with the queen (which is unlikely because they're usually well insulated far underground). Termites are very fragile animals which require very specific temperatures and humidity to survive and thrive. They die if you translocate them from their original nest. They would never survive more than a day or two in a reptile enclosure. They are also very common in all suburbs, even around your homes, living in and feeding on old stumps and roots which are still underground from the initial clearing of the land... that is unless the land has been so poisoned by long-term pesticides that they can't live there anymore.

Insect sprays are largely very toxic to reptiles and especially amphibians, so their use, despite what mrblack66 says, is definitely not recommended. That's probably one of the most potentially dangerous posts I've read on APS. I have no idea where these people get their ideas from... If I had the choice between a log with a few insects in it or one with lashings of poison soaked into the wood, I know which one I'd be using.

Where is Gordo by the way? I was wondering about him the other day...

Jamie


----------



## imported_Varanus (Aug 31, 2012)

Along similar lines (human stupidity), I used to work for a chemical manufacturing company that often sold (by popular demand) large quantities of insecticide (Execute, among others) in "home handyman" 3-5L backpacks so householders could spray the boundries of their residences to rid themselves of "nasties" like cockroaches, ants, spiders and any kind of general bug. Supposedly, to be effective, this had to be done every 3 months?! Some of these products had no mention of half-life or biodigradeability??!! 

Why not spray yourself (and your kiddies) while your at it! Give me bugs any day!!


----------



## Cypher69 (Aug 31, 2012)

Oh I thought we were comparing a different type of "wood".

*backs away from thread*


----------



## mrblack66 (Sep 7, 2012)

SteveNT said:


> Before my timber or rock goes into the snake's world I soak it in water for a few days. It works.



soaking overnight is not gonna kill things, but a few days will...
the methods I described above were methods we used to used, in accordance with AQIS to destroy foreign invaders so we had to be absolutely sure no super nasties were coming in from south east asian timber. 
Insect Spray will not do any damage to the timber and breaks down after not long at all.....
Soaking for a week in water is good, esp if you start with hot water to expand the timber and get water in everywhere, but only soaking overnight will not eliminate bugs.



SteveNT said:


> Before my timber or rock goes into the snake's world I soak it in water for a few days. It works.



soaking overnight is not gonna kill things, but a few days will...
the methods I described above were methods we used to used, in accordance with AQIS to destroy foreign invaders so we had to be absolutely sure no super nasties were coming in from south east asian timber. 
Insect Spray will not do any damage to the timber and breaks down after not long at all.....
Soaking for a week in water is good, esp if you start with hot water to expand the timber and get water in everywhere, but only soaking overnight will not eliminate bugs.

- - - Updated - - -



Chris1 said:


> i found a tree a while ago, brought home loads of great branches, filled the bath with hot tap water and soaked them for a fortnight. 6 months later a whole bunch of borer beetles hatched out in my reptile room,...so soaking doesnt work.
> 
> another great tree i found (enclosure branches and firewood) i dumped on the back decking was riddled with termites,...luckily i only brought home the workers and left the queens behind. (i had the pest people out for a look)
> 
> ...



soaking always leaves air bubbles... good to see somone agreed with something I said!! 
after you have unwrapped the sprayed wood, you don't pop it straight back in the enclosure.... Wash it down, sit it in the sun for a few days, no nasty traces remain in household insect sprays.... only when first sprayed.... breaks down rapidly.



SteveNT said:


> Before my timber or rock goes into the snake's world I soak it in water for a few days. It works.



soaking overnight is not gonna kill things, but a few days will...
the methods I described above were methods we used to used, in accordance with AQIS to destroy foreign invaders so we had to be absolutely sure no super nasties were coming in from south east asian timber. 
Insect Spray will not do any damage to the timber and breaks down after not long at all.....
Soaking for a week in water is good, esp if you start with hot water to expand the timber and get water in everywhere, but only soaking overnight will not eliminate bugs.



SteveNT said:


> Before my timber or rock goes into the snake's world I soak it in water for a few days. It works.



soaking overnight is not gonna kill things, but a few days will...
the methods I described above were methods we used to used, in accordance with AQIS to destroy foreign invaders so we had to be absolutely sure no super nasties were coming in from south east asian timber. 
Insect Spray will not do any damage to the timber and breaks down after not long at all.....
Soaking for a week in water is good, esp if you start with hot water to expand the timber and get water in everywhere, but only soaking overnight will not eliminate bugs.

- - - Updated - - -



Chris1 said:


> i found a tree a while ago, brought home loads of great branches, filled the bath with hot tap water and soaked them for a fortnight. 6 months later a whole bunch of borer beetles hatched out in my reptile room,...so soaking doesnt work.
> 
> another great tree i found (enclosure branches and firewood) i dumped on the back decking was riddled with termites,...luckily i only brought home the workers and left the queens behind. (i had the pest people out for a look)
> 
> ...



soaking always leaves air bubbles... good to see somone agreed with something I said!! 
after you have unwrapped the sprayed wood, you don't pop it straight back in the enclosure.... Wash it down, sit it in the sun for a few days, no nasty traces remain in household insect sprays.... only when first sprayed.... breaks down rapidly.

- - - Updated - - -



Pythoninfinite said:


> Termites are never going to be a problem even if you bring them home with the queen (which is unlikely because they're usually well insulated far underground). Termites are very fragile animals which require very specific temperatures and humidity to survive and thrive. They die if you translocate them from their original nest. They would never survive more than a day or two in a reptile enclosure. They are also very common in all suburbs, even around your homes, living in and feeding on old stumps and roots which are still underground from the initial clearing of the land... that is unless the land has been so poisoned by long-term pesticides that they can't live there anymore.
> 
> Insect sprays are largely very toxic to reptiles and especially amphibians, so their use, despite what mrblack66 says, is definitely not recommended. That's probably one of the most potentially dangerous posts I've read on APS. I have no idea where these people get their ideas from... If I had the choice between a log with a few insects in it or one with lashings of poison soaked into the wood, I know which one I'd be using.
> 
> ...



Termites are one of only hundreds of Timber eating insects in this country. At least half of them are flying beetles with larvae that can live in wood for up to three years. Some longicorn beetle larvae up to 5 or six years.
Australian Quarantine and Inspection Service is where I got that idea from... AQIS. THe company i used to work for imported timber furniture and I was our AQIS operative. I learned many hints and tricks about how to do things that work but don't involve as much paperwork.....
To be safe, I wouldn't put any sprayed timber with Amphibs just to be supersafe, but if my steps are followed with regard to the spray technique, there will be no residue or chemical remaining that will harm any lizard or snake.
Like my original post said, FREEZER. No.1 best method, no doubt about it....
ANyone one to go halves in a chest freezer and offer "TIMBER FREEZING SERVICES"?!?


----------



## Skelhorn (Sep 7, 2012)

All this talk about wood is pointing my mind in a different direction!


----------



## mrblack66 (Sep 7, 2012)

Skelhorn said:


> All this talk about wood is pointing my mind in a different direction!



Do not, I repeat, DO NOT put that wood in the freezer.................


----------



## Cypher69 (Sep 7, 2012)

mrblack66 said:


> Do not, I repeat, DO NOT put that wood in the freezer.................



Unless all the other body parts are already dismembered & conveniently wrapped in plastic.


----------



## Sydney (Sep 7, 2012)

I have to say I am one of those people who bought a nice peace of wood from a shop
i had gone to get some from the wild and after soaking it had bugs everywhere in the water 
being a newbe I didn't want to risk the health of my new girl to me it's a small price to pay knowing she's ok


----------



## disintegratus (Sep 7, 2012)

marcmarc said:


> It is just a sign of truly living in herpland! Who here doesn't look at furniture or tubs and evaluate how well it could accomodate a herpy friend.
> I for one collapse on the floor at coles when sistema tubs are on sale, giggling like a little girl!!
> 
> So no, I do not see anything wrong with "treasure log" finding!




I watched better homes and gardens last night, they made a play kitchen out of an old TV unit, and I couldn't help but think it was such a waste of a good potential enclosure.


----------



## mrkos (Sep 7, 2012)

Sydney said:


> I have to say I am one of those people who bought a nice peace of wood from a shop
> i had gone to get some from the wild and after soaking it had bugs everywhere in the water
> being a newbe I didn't want to risk the health of my new girl to me it's a small price to pay knowing she's ok


of all places noose and it's surrounding parks have some of the best hollow logs and stumps within a stones throw from your car I have about 10 perfect hollow logs and my monitors love them in regards to bugs a week of soaking followed by a spell in the oven at a high temp kills all the bugs and other nasties residing in the timber there is no better feeling than watching a pair of monitors exploring their new hollow hideouts


----------



## SteveNT (Sep 12, 2012)

Just to clarify...

I soak my timber in boiling or near boiling water and leave for several days. Then I drain, invert the timber and repeat the process. I have never had "bug" issues with this timber. I have however gotten borers in my furniture from an Aboriginal Mimi Pole I purchased in Maningrida. It had supposedly been frozen but apparently not.

And I would never use "VERMEX DEATHRAY CHEMICAL CORPORATION" products on anything going into my animal's enclosures.

- - - Updated - - -



disintegratus said:


> I watched better homes and gardens last night, they made a play kitchen out of an old TV unit, and I couldn't help but think it was such a waste of a good potential enclosure.



I used to make aquariums out of old 50's and 60's TVs. Very nice. Doesn't work too well with a Plasma though.


----------



## mudgudgeon (Sep 13, 2012)

SteveNT said:


> Just to clarify...
> 
> I soak my timber in boiling or near boiling water and leave for several days. Then I drain, invert the timber and repeat the process. I have never had "bug" issues with this timber. I have however gotten borers in my furniture from an Aboriginal Mimi Pole I purchased in Maningrida. It had supposedly been frozen but apparently not.
> 
> ...



Yeah, not much room for the fishies to turn around, unless you just get eels.


What's the concern with bugs in logs? Is it just the possibility of borers attacking furniture?


----------



## treeofgreen (Sep 14, 2012)

Also curious. Wouldnt it just be a free feed lol? Its not like lizards in the wild are not going to make a log a home because it has some bugs, im sure they would rather a log with bugs 


mudgudgeon said:


> Yeah, not much room for the fishies to turn around, unless you just get eels.
> 
> 
> What's the concern with bugs in logs? Is it just the possibility of borers attacking furniture?


----------

